# "King Angus"



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We had steers at this weeks sale barn. We had what we thought were very nice 400-600 weight offerings. The Brangus blacks with less skin and ear got market highs ($1.81) Blacks with more ear and leather were a bit lower. Our straight Herefords got even less with a couple heifers batting clean-up. These cattle had all been 60 days weaned and well vacinated plus branded back in Feb. The auction sold a bunch of indian (range) cattle around .50 cents! Really hard for them to sell any stock that was not really nice. The Angus influence is what these selective buyers want and will buy, we are going to examine our program and adjust!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

If you have one animal in a lot of Angus that is different (even if it's black), you will be docked .20-30 easy. Keep that animal out and you will take a better check. If that one animal's tail is shorter, body not quite as long, taller legs, or whatever single trait difference, you are going to lose money.

Blacks have been king for 20 years but they don't have to be Angus, just look the same as the rest.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This time of year the buyers can pick and chose. So many calves hit the market in the fall.

We can get by with more ear on calves that will be placed on feed, or sent sent to graze during the warmer months. Brahman influence cattle do not handle the cold of the northern feed lots well. A good bit of what the order buyers want depends on who they are buying for and what climate those cattle are headed.

Herefords do not do well on feed if they are in a lot with more aggressive breeds.

With the weekly fed/fats kill numbers holding well over 510K it would seem calf prices would be better. Feed lots are showing a $12 - $20 profit per head. Packers are showing $100 - $150 per head.

If our domestic prices go up much then the imports will increase. Until that is fixed it is going to be hard for the average cow/calf operation to show any profit. We are producing the worlds finest beef and competing with third world prices.

I am seriously considering going back into stockers.


----------

